# حوش مترلي



## Janulka

مرحبا
هل يوجد لكلمة *مترلي* (*حوش مترلي*) معنى خاص أو هي اسم مكان فقط؟ فإذا كان هكذا هل حوش مترلي مكان خاص معروف باليمن؟

 فهذه الجملة (و اختلطت صرخاتي و أنا أناديك بشهقات المطر, و أنين شجرة الرمان في حوش مترلي) وجدتها في قصة (الوشاح) في المجموعة القصصية اليمنية (موت البقرة البيضاء) لعبد الكريم الرازحي.  

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## cherine

هذا خطأ مطبعي، والكلمة هي "منزلي" أي "داري أو بيتي".


----------



## Janulka

cherine said:


> هذا خطأ مطبعي، والكلمة هي "منزلي" أي "داري أو بيتي".



شكرا شيرين


----------



## cherine

عفوًا يانولكا


----------

